# Wtmp



## bamcis (Aug 2, 2009)

I am trying to view a bunch of WTMP files outside of the FreeBSD OS. I know they are Binary, but are there any binary viewers or is there somehow I can view the output on, let's say, a windows machine? Also, are there any papers out there that can dissect a WTMP file to decode it (ie byte offsets and the like)?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 2, 2009)

bamcis said:
			
		

> are there any binary viewers


I love editor/hte which is binary file viewer/editor/disassembler....
Does that help?

to view output on Win, you can use ssh on freebsd and putty on Windows.... [Well, that's how I understand your question]


----------



## danger@ (Aug 2, 2009)

check the wtmp(5) manual page and if you have some C programming skills you should be able to create a simple program to read it.


----------

